# Nochmal CSS-Problem



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

Nochmal eine Frage:
Ist es möglich, für Netscape und IE unterschiedliche Formatvorlagen zu definieren?
Ohne allzugroßen Arbeitsaufwand natürlich.

Das Problem ist nämlich, daß trotz CSS eine Schriftart im IE durchweg wie 1px größer aussieht als in Netscape...und das ist nicht gut! 

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Januar 2002)

hi,
ja klar geht es, du musst aber nur vorher mit javascript z.b. den browser erkennen lassen.


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TTrek _
> *hi,
> ja klar geht es, du musst aber nur vorher mit javascript z.b. den browser erkennen lassen. *



Wie mach ich das denn?
Ich habe eigentlich absolut keine Ahnung von JS...hab den JS-Kram mit Mühe und not hinbekommen... ;-) 
Muß ich da eine if-Schleife in den formate.css reinbauen, oder wie meinst du?
Wenn ja, wie??

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Januar 2002)

hi,
also ich habe einfach eine externe js datei gemacht, die dann geladen wird, demnach welcher browser verwendet wird:

sheet.js

```
// copyright by Thimo Grauerholz
// http://www.pixelexpect.com/ 

var browser = new Object();

var win=false;
if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Win")!=-1) 
{
	win=true;
}else

browser.version = parseInt(navigator.appVersion);

browser.isNavigator = false;
browser.isIE = false;

if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") != -1) 
{
	browser.isNavigator = true;
}
if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1)
{
	browser.isIE = true;
}

if ((browser.isNavigator == true)&&win)
	{
	document.writeln('<style type="text/css">');
	document.writeln('<!--');
	document.writeln('.parent{}');
	document.writeln('a{color:#6AA712;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;text-decoration:none;}');
	document.writeln('a:hover{color:#2084BF;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;text-decoration:underline;}');
	document.writeln('body{color:#000000;background-color:#FFFFFF;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;overflow:auto;}');
	document.writeln('img{border:0px;}');
	document.writeln('select{border-bottom-style:outset;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-style:outset;border-left-width:1px;border-right-style:outset;border-right-width:1px;border-top-style:outset;border-top-width:1px;color:#000000;background-color:#DCDCDC;font-size:10px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}');
	document.writeln('table{color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;}');
	document.writeln('td{color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;}');
	document.writeln('.button{border:1px ridge;color:#000000;background-color:#DCDCDC;font-size:10px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}');
	document.writeln('.input{border-bottom-style:groove;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-style:groove;border-left-width:1px;border-right-style:groove;border-right-width:1px;border-top-style:groove;border-top-width:1px;color:#000000;background-color:transparent;font-size:10px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;width:126px;}');
	document.writeln('.input2{border-bottom-style:groove;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-style:groove;border-left-width:1px;border-right-style:groove;border-right-width:1px;border-top-style:groove;border-top-width:1px;color:#000000;background-color:transparent;font-size:10px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}');
	document.writeln('.portfolio{border:#000000 1px solid;color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;}');
	document.writeln('.txtb{color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:10px;font-weight:bold;}');
	document.writeln('\/\/ -->');
	document.writeln('</style>');
	}
else
	{
	document.writeln('<style type="text/css">');
	document.writeln('<!--');
	document.writeln('.parent{}');
	document.writeln('a{color:#6AA712;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;text-decoration:none;}');
	document.writeln('a:hover{color:#2084BF;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;text-decoration:underline;}');
	document.writeln('body{color:#000000;background-color:#FFFFFF;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;overflow:auto;}');
	document.writeln('img{border:0px;}');
	document.writeln('select{border-bottom-style:outset;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-style:outset;border-left-width:1px;border-right-style:outset;border-right-width:1px;border-top-style:outset;border-top-width:1px;color:#000000;background-color:#DCDCDC;font-size:9px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}');
	document.writeln('table{color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}');
	document.writeln('td{color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}');
	document.writeln('.button{border:1px ridge;color:#000000;background-color:#DCDCDC;font-size:9px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}');
	document.writeln('.input{border-bottom-style:groove;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-style:groove;border-left-width:1px;border-right-style:groove;border-right-width:1px;border-top-style:groove;border-top-width:1px;color:#000000;background-color:transparent;font-size:9px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;width:126px;}');
	document.writeln('.input2{border-bottom-style:groove;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-style:groove;border-left-width:1px;border-right-style:groove;border-right-width:1px;border-top-style:groove;border-top-width:1px;color:#000000;background-color:transparent;font-size:9px;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}');
	document.writeln('.portfolio{border:#000000 1px solid;color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}');
	document.writeln('.txtb{color:#000000;font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;font-weight:bold;}');
	document.writeln('\/\/ -->');
	document.writeln('</style>');
	}
```

in den html code deiner seiten machst du einfach in deinen head:

<script language="JavaScript" src="scripts/sheet.js"></script>

--

das war's


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

hab ich auch schon mal einfacher gesehen, aber so gehts auch.....
in der version, die ich gesehen habe, hat er einfach 2 versch. stylesheets gehabt, die er dann je nach browser geladen hat......is einfacher als das ganze erst in tausend javaklammern zu coden.....aber das finde ich grad nich


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Januar 2002)

hm, 
naja, jeder wie er es will


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

genauso seh ich das auch  
mensch das regt mich auf dass ich das nicht mehr finde.....


----------



## Feldhofe (10. Januar 2002)

Hey danke, TTrek!

Aber wie mach ich das, gelte die Angaben da dann als Formatvorlagen in allen Dokumenten, oder muß ich das in jeder Seite neu angeben??

Feldhofe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

hi,
auf jeder seite, wo das style hin soll

<script language="JavaScript" src="scripts/sheet.js"></script> 

fertig


----------



## Feldhofe (10. Januar 2002)

Aha, super!
Kollidiert das dann eigentlich nicht mit den "normalen" Formatvorlagen?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

nein

je nachdem du es in dem style definiert hast. stylesheet geht vor normalen definitionen in der html datei.


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2002)

wirklich? bist du da ganz sicher?
ich hatte da nämlich mal probleme mit....hatte in der htmldatei ein "style="blabla"" vergessen und das hat mir trotz externem stylesheet alles verzogen........


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

soweit wie du es definiert hast jab.


----------



## Feldhofe (11. Januar 2002)

Danke!!

Funktioniert soweit...aber warum bloß kann man keine CSS für das <p>-Tag angeben??
Ich krieg's einfach nicht hin, daß NN und IE gleich aussehen, jetzt ist die Leerzeile im Internetexplorer viel höher...das kann doch nicht angehen, daß man alle Mögliche definieren kann, aber das nicht!!

Danke trotzdem,
Gruß
Feldhofe!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Januar 2002)

hi,
naja 

p{...} 


geht nciht?

kommt natürlich auch drauf an, in wie weit der ns css versteht ..  die halten sich nich an die vorgaben tztztz


----------



## Feldhofe (11. Januar 2002)

Nee, der Internetexplorer versteht's ja nicht!
Bei NC hab ichs gar nicht erst versucht, soll ja im IE die Zeilen niedriger machen!

Was muß ich denn da angeben, vielleicht hab ichs ja nur falsch gemacht!?

p {height: 9px};

falsch?
Was könnte man denn sonst noch probieren, size, width??

Feldhofe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Januar 2002)

hi,
hmmm
mit 

line-height : 9px;

oda

font-size : 9px;

naja p is ja nen font tag..


----------



## Feldhofe (11. Januar 2002)

Nee, so geht das leider nicht!
Damit werden die Leerzeilen (und um die geht es ja) nicht beeinflußt.

Das Line-Height ändert alle Zeilenhöhen, nur da, wo ich mit <p> ne Leerzeile erzwungen habe, da passiert gar nichts!

Will der mich ärgern??

Ich hab jetzt angefangen, sämtliche <p> für Leerzeilen überall in <br>&nbsp;<br> umzuändern, dann funkioniert's naämlich...aber ist das wirklich nötig??


Beste Grüße,
Feldhofe


----------



## lexi (11. Januar 2002)

stylesheets werden aber schon mit
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="blablubb.css">
eingebunden, ne.. 
dann geht auch

```
var browser = new Object();

var win=false;
if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Win")!=-1) 
{
	win=true;
}else

browser.version = parseInt(navigator.appVersion);

browser.isNavigator = false;
browser.isIE = false;

if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") != -1) 
{
	browser.isNavigator = true;
}
if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1)
{
	browser.isIE = true;
}

if ((browser.isNavigator == true)&&win)
	{
	document.writeln("<link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='blablubb_ns.css'");
	}
else
	{
	document.writeln("<link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='blablubb_ie.css'");
	}
```


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Januar 2002)

joa, gleiche ergebnis nur etwas einfacher  (subjektiv)

braucht ihr auch noch ne asp version?


----------



## Feldhofe (12. Januar 2002)

Nee, das läuft alles wunderbar so!

Das Problem sind nur die Leerzeilen, die ich in HTML mit <p> erzeuge...die krieg ich nicht vereinheitlicht!

Feldhofe


----------



## Tribalman (12. Januar 2002)

Jaja, die Kompatibilität ...

Damit schlage ich mich auch gerade 'rum. Beim 
<p>-Tag verhält es sich leider so, dass es einen
Umbruch gibt, der eine eigene, meines wissens 
nicht veränderliche Höhe hat, die ausserdem auch 
nicht dem <br> entspricht . ; Und die wird 
dann von jedem Browser auch noch unterschiedlich 
interpretiert – sowohl auf dem PC als auf dem MAC.
Schlimmstenfalls heisst das, dass man mit 4 
unterschiedlichen Darstellungen rechnen muss.

*stöhn


----------



## Feldhofe (12. Januar 2002)

Sch...! Hab ich fast befürchtet!
Dann werde ich wohl oder übel sämtliche Skripte mal durchgehen und alle <p> durch <br>&nbsp;<br> erstetzen lassen...dann geht's nämlich!
Man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun... 

Danke, Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## Chino (24. Januar 2002)

> _*Original geschrieben von lexi*_
> 
> ```
> (...)
> ```



hm, also im ie klappts, nur im netscape 4.51 nich, da kommt für einen bruchteil einer sekunden unten in der statusleiste ein javascript error ...


----------

